# Avian X Leaky Decoy Repair



## d_rek

So I have a 1/4 strut Jake decoy that is about 1 year old. Saw maybe 5 days in the field last year, then was taken down, deflated, and put in storage for the rest of the year. 

Fast forward to a few days ago... I pulled the dekes out of storage and lo and behold the jake does not want to hold air. I can hear it deflating as soon as it gets near max inflation. It sounds like it's coming right from the valve, or possibly in the port where the deke gets staked. Not sure what the protocol is for a DIY patch job here... 

Should I: 

Try a vinyl patch like I would for an air mattress, etc. provided I can find the leak on the exterior?
Use something like super slime or fix-a-flat?
Some other method? 
FYI i've contacted Zinks twice now and have gotten zero response from them. Something tells me If I need to send them the deke I wont be getting it back in time for my season opener...

Regards,
d_rek


----------



## iLiveInTrees

d_rek said:


> So I have a 1/4 strut Jake decoy that is about 1 year old. Saw maybe 5 days in the field last year, then was taken down, deflated, and put in storage for the rest of the year.
> 
> Fast forward to a few days ago... I pulled the dekes out of storage and lo and behold the jake does not want to hold air. I can hear it deflating as soon as it gets near max inflation. It sounds like it's coming right from the valve, or possibly in the port where the deke gets staked. Not sure what the protocol is for a DIY patch job here...
> 
> Should I:
> 
> Try a vinyl patch like I would for an air mattress, etc. provided I can find the leak on the exterior?
> Use something like super slime or fix-a-flat?
> Some other method?
> FYI i've contacted Zinks twice now and have gotten zero response from them. Something tells me If I need to send them the deke I wont be getting it back in time for my season opener...
> 
> Regards,
> d_rek


Had the same thing happen with my strutter. Since it was very lightly used last year I used a different method of securing a new one, lol. This is very concerning granted I have 5 of these decoys, quite the investment into the Avian X series. 

Hopefully Zinc can help you out.....please keep us posted on your fix if that's what it comes down to.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Blow it up sink it in tub, once u find the leak chew a piece of bubble gum put on leak. Good as new


----------



## Firefighter

I'd try a rubber plug type fix. Fix a flat may gum up the fill hole.


----------



## d_rek

iLiveInTrees said:


> Had the same thing happen with my strutter. Since it was very lightly used last year I used a different method of securing a new one, lol. This is very concerning granted I have 5 of these decoys, quite the investment into the Avian X series.
> 
> Hopefully Zinc can help you out.....please keep us posted on your fix if that's what it comes down to.


I think I am picking up what you're dropping... Might have to give that a shot


----------



## cronkdre

I'd put it in water to find the leak and then take a hot glue gun to the hole. Works for duck decoys.


----------



## d_rek

Problem solved... Bought a new one, put old one back in package and returned it. Nobody was none the wiser. Honestly... Still haven't heard back from zinks and this will be the last deke I buy from them. Guess I'll start saving for a Dave smith next year 


-Sent from d_mobile


----------



## DEDGOOSE

d_rek said:


> Problem solved... Bought a new one, put old one back in package and returned it. Nobody was none the wiser. Honestly... Still haven't heard back from zinks and this will be the last deke I buy from them. Guess I'll start saving for a Dave smith next year
> 
> 
> -Sent from d_mobile


Try Plano Synergies


----------



## d_rek

Too late...

Sent a CS request through the website twice... called the number on the website... just got sent to a voicemail. Forget it. Not worth my time. 

Although, for what it's worth, Plano has always responded to my CS requests very promptly. Still it reflects poorly on AvianX brand and Zinks.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Plano Synergies owns zink now. Maybe that is where u have to go now for cs. Dunno


----------



## dirtyfowlmouth

I'll never buy any x decoys again. We and a buddy spent $700 on some goose decoys and when they got in we pulled them out and 5 of them had a bunch of paint chipping off really bad. Now normally I don't complain to much but we dropped a lot of money on these. We called zink and the said it looked like we had cut them with a knife when we opened the box and they weren't going to help us at all. Needless to say we won't be giving them any more money ever


----------

